# Nude Nail colors? Help please!



## Winthrop44 (Aug 28, 2007)

Okay, I have decided finding your "perfect" nude nailcolor can be as hard as finding your perfect nude lipstick! Ugh! At least I know that's do-able since I have a ridiculous number of "perfect" nude lipsticks now! I was wondering if people could list some of their favorite nude nail colors so I could get some ideas on others to try. I'm pale with yellow undertones, NC15/Alima N1, and everything I've tried has looked too something - either too cool pink (Mademoiselle), too white (Bubble Bath), too yellow, too beige...generally just bad with my skin tone. Here are some of the more popular ones I've tried so far:

Essie Mademoiselle
OPI Bubble Bath
OPI Coney Island Cotton Candy
OPI Samoan Sand

Any other ideas would be most appreciated!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 28, 2007)

I really like OPI my daddys the king
its my favorite nude color on me.

But definitely try more essie colors! they have theb est neutrals


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 28, 2007)

OPI's Passion is my current fave. Have you tried Essie's "Sugar Daddy"?


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 28, 2007)

Essie's Starter Wife.  A really offensive title, but absolutely beautiful nude color w/ the slightest hint of shimmer that is just enough to make your nails look naturally healthy.  Trust me, I wouldn't wear something with such a degrading name unless it wasn't the perfect-can't-live-without-it color.


----------



## Staceypie0616 (Aug 28, 2007)

I love Essie sugar daddy.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks ladies. I will check those out!


----------



## gymangel812 (Sep 1, 2007)

China Glaze Trousseau: the perfect non-streaky nude.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 3, 2007)

I've ordered a few China Glaze colors, including Trousseau. Pics I've seen of that one are gorgeous. In the meantime I'm pretty happy with Essie Starter Wife and Essie My Way.


----------



## Nox (Dec 13, 2007)

*Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

I absolutely love nude fingernails, and I'm always on the lookout for some cool nude shades.

Currently, my perfect nude is "Be-My-Honey" by Covergirl.  It matches the skin on my hands perfectly.  But I would like to branch out to more sheer shades, and less shimmery.  Maybe something a tad more pinker than my skintone would be nice.

Anybody have any rec's?


----------



## lainz (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

check out OPI in samoan sand....thats what im currently wearing.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

I also second some of OPI's nude shades. They look gorgeous! Also Nails Inc. do some very pretty sheer nude shades too.


----------



## anickia (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

i love nude but dont know the correct colors for me.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

OPI in skinny dippin in michigan is my HG polish! its a nice pink peach nude with silver specks. beautiful


----------



## chameleonmary (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

Nude nails need to be perfect otherwise they can look tacky... i try to stay away from anything that looks too much like my natural colour, OPI bubblebath (?) I think is a good colour which suits most skin types...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

It's not super nude, but I'm wearing OPI's Mod Hatter and I like how it looks.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

OPI's "Passion".....in my avatar. It's my HG fingernail color right now.


----------



## user79 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

Often I just use the sheer tones used for French manicures, and just put on like 2 layers. I makes it a bit more opaque but not totally. I usually choose a pink nude shade.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Often I just use the sheer tones used for French manicures, and just put on like 2 layers. I makes it a bit more opaque but not totally. I usually choose a pink nude shade._

 
i do the same thing. i really dig sally hansen hard as wraps nail polish in sheer beige gloss.


----------



## mena22787 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

are nude nails like what martha stewart has? cuz i love that subdued french manicure look, but i've never known what it was called


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

Nude nails are when you paint your nails a nude color (stuff that's usually called "Buff" or something similar), sort of like how nude lips are when you use nude lipstick


----------



## ndn-ista (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

Yes, I love nude nails as well. I like all colors actually lol. But I have a nude nail polish from Sephora I love


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

I like nude nails on occasion.
i use OPI my daddys the king
it's the perfect pinky nude for my skintone


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 15, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

I love nude nails too. I was looking for the perfect colour and I'll probably find it now.


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

I loove butter london's hoorah henri... there are several great nudie shades on their website...  Naughty or Nice? : butter LONDON : Long Live Nails **warning--this is an addicting site and I am not responsible for enabling you!! LOL

On an side note, I am addicted to their handbag holiday cuticle oil.. works great (especially in this cooooold!! Michigan weather) and smells all tropical.


----------



## ellyd_hert (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

Not responsible eh?! Well great I just wanted to let you know I still blame you! That site IS addicting !


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

^^I know...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And, hey, if I'm gonna drop coin on some pretty stuff for me over the holiday, *I'm bringing some girls down with me*!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to be of assistance! hehe


----------



## XShear (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

I love nude nails, with a hint of baby pink. Ballet Slippers by Essie, is just gorgeous!


----------



## messhead (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

My nude is more of a baby pink... I love OPI's Sweetheart or Let them eat rice cake!!!


----------



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

I found this hope it helps. 

OPI Studio


----------



## gymangel812 (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: Does anyone here like "nude" nails?*

i do nude nails on occasion, i love china glaze trousseau & chanel magnolia rose.


----------



## luvmkup (Jan 7, 2009)

I just bought OPI's Dulce de Leche. It is the most perfect nude shade ever.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 7, 2009)

ugh i have the hardest time with nude nails. my skin is a light tan shade and i swear it matches every freaking nude i paint my nails with way tooo much. i look like i have no nails afterwards! it's like those girls who do overly nude lips that make them look like they don't have any at all.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jan 7, 2009)

I am pale and cool toned. i really like essie's sugar daddy but sometimes put this shimmery white sally hansen over it, idk sometimes i feel like the pink is off.
I really like essie's white cloud, the white neutrals seem to work best for me though i like the pink nudes better


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't wear a lot of nudes but my two favourites are:

OPI - Tickle My France-y
Essie - Sugar Daddy


----------



## toby_is_cute (Jan 7, 2009)

OPI Tickle My France-Y is my fav


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 20, 2009)

i know i posted and i know this thread is so old but i recently started loving nudes!!
my current faves are nude beach and princesses rule (a crazy sparkly pink, like a pink version of hollywood blonde, another fave but i cannot find another one).
i like opi coney island cotten candy too and have been dying to try ballet slippers by essie.


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 20, 2009)

I like Zoya Charlize. I use it a lot.


----------

